# Burnt Cherry Stump



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

One of my firemen was telling me about a large cherry tree that had uprooted and he sawed up for ........FIREWOOD:furious::blink:.....30+" dia.:blink::blink:....last spring. We NOW have an agreement ...when he gets cherry and walnut...he calls me first:laughing::laughing: and we swap out firewood:shifty::shifty:. I inquired about the stump...he was attempting to burn all summer with no success. BUT I got Blessed with a huge burnt stump:yes::icon_smile:.
Here's preliminary cleaning pics....was dark when finished washing. As you can see...lots of dirt and cavities...washed up very nicely... Can't wait to saw...never been in a stump.

Enjoy this pics, I'll get cleaned pics tomorrow.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

That's a good looking stump Tim! Can't wait to see what you find inside.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Firewood? Ouch. That would be a shame.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Got some clean pics today. I meant to cut but schedule got changed. There'll be a few good chunks out of this one...wonder how much went up in smoke:blink::huh:??? Curious about the root and what it'll saw out.

Here's the pics

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd love to know how you cut a root ball. I can see getting some small turning blanks out of it, but not much more than that. Can you get small boards, or anything with decent size out of a root ball?


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see what is inside. Please don't make us wait too long.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Itchytoe said:


> I'd love to know how you cut a root ball. I can see getting some small turning blanks out of it, but not much more than that. Can you get small boards, or anything with decent size out of a root ball?


Itchytoe....it's going to be a new experience for me. I've always heard there's some beautiful wood in a stump IF you've got enough time to dig correctly and willing the risk....in my area rocky soil...above average amount. IF this tree was as good as they said, than originally this stump should've produced several nice pieces. I'll risk a few blades to see. Burnt wood has produced me some nice pieces of lumber (see pic). Some cuts can be planned but a few like these are by Grace and Blessings.

My understanding (not from cutting) of a few talking is a stump has a burly/marbley type of wood character ???? and that could've been in the core that was burnt out. Maybe DAREN can shed us some light on this as I'm sure he's attempted before just to see:blink::laughing::yes::shifty:. HEY DAREN....CAN YOU HEAR ME..ME...ME..me...me??? Hum sounded like an echo somewhere:huh::huh:. Can we get some input from you or others with root sawing?? is it true it's used in gunstocks???

Everyone one enjoy, I'll get some sawn pics when I can get some saw time.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Got to saw this evening, some pretty wood, Cut some @ 10/4 and some @ 8/4. More to be sawed.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

more pics.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

That was one ugly stump Tim but the wood coming out of it is amazing.

I can't wait to see what you do with it.

God bless you too buddy

Jeff


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree. Be sure to post some pics of what you make with it. I see tons of potential in those pieces. The grain, if you can call it grain, is awesome.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

As we said back in the 70's ...Wow man... that's pretty gnarly..
Looking forward to some pix of it all shined up..
..Jon..


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice Tim.
Sorry I missed this beauty. 
I had computator and posting issues.
So now instead of Aardvark I'm Da Aardvark (A Chitown thing)

Post 8 and 2nd photo, I love the piece 4 over moving to the right. (yeah it's 1/2 gone) 
Are you selling these babies? I have an idea for that one.

God Bless(es)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea those are really nice pieces Tim. 
Glad to see you back Dan.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Still having issues Dom.
It still is fighting me.

Tim LOVE IT!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Da Ard,
Sorry for replying so late.....been on a metal roof job 15 Hrs solo....got the old off...new lathe..and dried in for this rain due this coming a.m.

Same piece in post #9 closer up. It's a neat piece...it actually connects across the bottom make really cool table. I'll get you some good both side pics and measurements when I get back there...catch up time right now. Yes it's sellable, this piece is 8/4. 
I lost a few of my 10/4 due to hardness and blade drift from hitting a rock but they're still clean up to 8/4 later.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks T Tim
Rocks and sawblades don't mix well.
I pity the poor guy who ever cuts down the maple in my back yard. It has a horseshoe resting over a branch. It's grown in to the point of it not being visible anymore.
Post #9, yeah that's it. I didn't notice that photo for some reason. I drag dropped the photo so I can look it over closer. In a few weeks I have funds available. God blessed me with a architectural job, that I start sunday.(and those are getting as scarce as hens teeth around here)
I'm actually working on thinning my wood stock, since we are getting serious about moving to N.C., but when you see something that works, the wood juices get flowing.

I'll PM you with my e-mail address (If I can figure it out). Computers and me don't get along well these days.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Well T Tim. 
I couldn't figure out the PM process, so I'll go at this another way without posting my e-mail address right here.
The link is the "Contact Gnarlywood" section of my wood site.
If you could just click on that and enter a contact and it goes direct to my e-mail. That way I can contact you back.

http://gnarlywooddesigns.weebly.com/contact-gnarlywood.html

Sorry for being so computator illiterate here.
God Bless(es)

Oh. And also in post #8, 2nd photo, I see those 2 bookmatched pieces (left) and can imagine a heck of a bed headboard. Yeah, cool!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Da Aardvark said:


> Well T Tim.
> I couldn't figure out the PM process, so I'll go at this another way without posting my e-mail address right here.
> The link is the "Contact Gnarlywood" section of my wood site.
> If you could just click on that and enter a contact and it goes direct to my e-mail. That way I can contact you back.
> ...


To send a PM click on Tim's user name on any post, a box will drop down, click on user public profile, when that opens look under his name and you will see "send a message" click that and send the message you want to. Below is an example using your name.

*Da Aardvark







*

*Rustic furniture*



Send Message








User Lists


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Jiju Thanks. 
Learn something new every day. I ain't an Old Dog yet.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

NO PM's until after 25 posts.....see what happens when we change our name:laughing::laughing:.
Da Aard...I'm with you on the computer.. I'd have to change to Duh Tim to do any more than I do now on it. I'll get with you in a few days asap. Crazy schedule..did get you closer pics of that piece but won't get stopped to send till Sunday night if I'm Blessed. will go through your link.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Bro-n-Christ.

Didn't have much choice (i could see) in the name change.
No hurry. 
I'm waiting on a downstroke for the job I picked up.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Got Pics?????
Hey Da Aard....posting some updates. I believe the measurements are 18" across bottom x 8" across top x 57" tall x 8/4 thick.
Everyone have a Blessed and Prosperous weekend in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim

Side #1


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Side #2. In the charred tip you can see a faint slice mark/table top support:laughing:.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Tim 
I got your e-mail.
Thanks for that, I'll get with you on this.

Beautiful.
This piece seems real thin on the lower left side (first pix). I'm shaking my head on how to keep that area structurally together while drying.
Both sides display well. Good coffee table top size with glass over it.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

T Tim has a piece coming to me via UPS. 
Thanks so much, Buddy !
Waiting to manipulate it into something interesting and fun.

Dom, 
Photos will come to you when it gets in....lets head scratch.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Can't wait for it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Well Duh Aard, according to UPS tomorrow is your big day and I'll be hero or .......bad guy:blink::huh::laughing::laughing::laughing::icon_cool::icon_cool:, it's one of them slabs...hmmm which side is the better....the one I seen in the pics or the back???

Have a blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Almost seems funny paying for something that comes from a burn pile but it has character. Some would look at this stuff and go: "Are you crazy?".....Um "Yup!" but there is a beauty that will be revealed. I also like Blackened Catfish.
Tim, you have a God given propensity for knowing what and how to cut.
Wish I had funds and space for those book-matched pieces for a headboard, but can't do it...not now.

Well, I'll flip her over a few times and look at all of her curves. Hope the wife doesn't get jealous..
Today. Eh? COOL!

Thinking a coffee table w/chrome legs and a glass top, but the unveiling will cinch a few ideas. Definitely an epoxy coat to seal in the burn. Moisture content check and into the blue tarp kiln as necessary .


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Package came in but I'm so tired from todays events, I'm liable to wait until late night or tomorrow to open it up.
The suspense is killing me but I'm hitting the shower and chilling.

Thanks


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Package came in but I'm so tired from todays events, I'm liable to wait until late night or tomorrow to open it up.
> The suspense is killing me but I'm hitting the shower and chilling.
> 
> Thanks


I can't believe your going to do this to us and you. Dog gone it!!!!!!!! Open it up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

OK....I'll break the ICE :blink::laughing::laughing:. Here's the pics he sent me.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> OK....I'll break the ICE :blink::laughing::laughing:. Here's the pics he sent me.
> 
> Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
> Tim


Thanks Tim. I knew he couldn't wait. Lol
He sent it to me as we'll.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I was afraid if I walked back out to the shop last night, I would start something. 
Ok..I couldn't help it. I opened her up and was quite pleased. Wife was making supper so I cut it short and came back inside. I hadn't eaten all day. Food outweighed wood last night. (unusual)
I did check the moisture. It came in @ 8-15%. Pretty good for fresh milled wood. Considering a fire pit is a crude kiln, I expected that. It does need dried down a tad and some areas are a little loose. I'll need to firm up a few pieces before they come off. I didn't expect that but can work with it.
Overall, I'm thrilled.
We improvise/conquer/adjust/correct and "Git Er Done!"


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Can we get some input from you or others with root sawing?? is it true it's used in gunstocks???


TT, here are some pics of gunstock blanks and stocks made from walnut stumps I have processed. Lots of cracks and pockets and disappointment but when you get a solid one it makes for a rare treasure. Gary


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

A couple more. All walnut stumpwood. Gary


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's awesome home body. Nice carving to. I'd love to make an extra stock for my browning, just don't think I know the process of doing one. Like the dimensions. And what have you. 
That's cool!!!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> We improvise/conquer/adjust/correct and "Git Er Done!"


In the Marine Corps it was improvise, adapt, and overcome. Can't wait to see what you do with the wood. I've never thought about using burnt wood, but those pieces look very interesting. 
My wife is wanting me to make a slab table, so I'll be watching with bated breath and ready to take notes lol.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice stocks


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

rayking49
Heres one of T Tims cherry pieces finished off.
It's the 2nd item on this website page.
Wait for it to load...it's a slideshow 

http://gnarlywooddesigns.weebly.com/-for-sale.html


There is also a "projects" section on that site, with Slab Tables I have done, showing the process in short form. Maybe it will help.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry Homebody, (got the PM)
Seen the pics and was one of many late nights and long days I forgot to reply.

Those look awesome. I cut part of the cherry roots and stump into 10/4 hoping it would dry good. I've read where turners and a few stock builders wrap it in brown kraft paper or tyvek to slow the drying to prevent checking. I didn't do anything yet except sticker and stack.....Any advice???? I've also read to date it and AD slowly.

Thanks for reminding me and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------

